# BuyVM - Leaving Buffalo Early



## Aldryic C'boas

Some of you may have heard already, but BuyVM will be leaving the ColoCrossing rackspace in Buffalo, NY no later than 06 December, 2013.  Before I go any further into detail:
 
*Why are you posting this here before notifying your clients?*  - Because we haven't finalized our plans on when we'll move the gear, nor have we set up a contract with a new DC.  While more than likely it'll still be Choopa in Jersey, this isn't set in stone yet.  Once we have an exact itinerary, and can provide dates and location, we'll do an official announcement via our mailing system.
 
Now, on to the juicy bits.  Earlier today, Francisco received a phone call from Jon Biloh.  Jon, attempting to keep things "friendly", told Francisco about the eviction and advised we be gone by 06Dec.  Upon requesting a reason, Jon responded with "it's best we part ways while things are still good between us" (not exact words).  When Fran reminded Jon that winter driving in New York would be rather nasty, the response was essentially "that's too bad".
 
Well, we expected the real reason to be listed in the "official letter" (http://cboas.ru/img/eviction.pdf) Biloh told us he would send.  Much to our surprise (not really), it was just more BS.  BUT!  We now have a documented eviction notice about 'amicably end[ing] our business relationship' - so you can expect that to be brought up every time they try to make up a new reason for kicking us out.
 
Then things get interesting when EGI posts this gem, specifically:
 



egihosting said:


> Such a person must have had access to the EGI customer database and while evidence is still being collected, we strongly believe that the person who took those pictures is an ex-employee who recently left the company and is currently (and also in the past) working for BuyVM.


 
But also, don't forget they also posted this:
 



egihosting said:


> Biometric scan, an access card, and a combination code are required to access the building, the elevators, the datacenter floor, and the cabinet. Footage is still being examined with datacenter security at this time and no security breach has yet been found.


 
So, EGI has just stated that 1) there is no evidence, and 2) they suspect Matt.  What they're NOT going to tell you, is they don't have an entire floor to themselves, and quite a few companies (and many more people) have access to that building.  In fact, when Fran first went they had *pointed out* Biloh's rack to Fran, and told him who it was.  They also can't claim that "only EGI employees had access", since ImageShack has (maybe _had_ by now, it's been awhile) a cage in the same room our racks were in.  So you already have at least two different groups with access to where Biloh's "rack" is - there's no telling how many more are in there as well.

So, why would they go out of their way to point the blame at Matt?

For starters - it's well known that Matt is "one of us".  Hell, the guy was a groomsman at my wedding.  And EGI gave poor Matt serious hell just for being friends with us - even going so far as to threaten him to stay away from us.  (And no, we didn't hear that from Matt, but it's a pretty safe assumption considering we were given the same ultimatum to "not associate with EGI employees").  Maybe it had something to do with that _*snerk*_ "VPS" venture they did.

Something else interesting I mentioned in the other thread - if you search past threads regarding us and EGI, you'll notice a LOT of well-deserved anger from our side, but nary a peep from them.  In short, what made them suddenly find the testicular fortitude to not only make a SERIOUS accusation against Matt, but name us specifically?  Well.. the enemy of your enemy is your friend, right?

So, EGI growing a pair and Biloh issuing an eviction notice in the same day?  I hope they wash those sheets afterwards - both companies have enough collective dirt between them to turn any amount of silk to plywood.  But what I'm getting the biggest kick out of...

*THIS HELPS US.*  For months we've been trying to convince Biloh to let us out of our contract, so we can move our gear to a legitimate provider.  And each time, our requests were denied.  "You signed a contract, you have to stay".  Sure, it inconveniences us a little that we have to plan for an extra move now - but in the long run, we get to provide MUCH better service to our clients.  And we maintain a presence on the east coast that's not tainted by ColoCrossing - 100% bonus, since I receive emails constantly from East Coast and Euro prospective clients that like us, but want nothing to do with CC 

So tl;dr - we get to leave CC early, and I'll be making an official announcement via our mailing system (and a follow-up post here as a courtesy) once the particulars are hammered out.

EDIT:  Grammatical Corrections.


----------



## Francisco

It isn't an extra move, it's just a move sooner than I planned 

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Francisco said:


> It isn't an extra move, it's just a move sooner than I planned
> 
> 
> Francisco


Hush goddammit, my storytime >_>


----------



## MannDude

Can I come to Buffalo and be a physical laborer helping you move servers from their cage to another place in the same DC?

This is for the best. The less middlemen in picture the better. I think CC just has a cage at Choopa, yeah? Should be a simple move if you remain at Choopa. Just cart your shit elsewhere in the same facility.

EDIT: I'm an idiot. Buffalo does not equal Choopa.


----------



## ryanarp

Awesome blessing for you guys. You guys will do awesome in a better location. Let me know if you guys need anything. Always willing to help you guys out in anyway we can.


----------



## Francisco

To add another point:

Matt worked with us up until the move from SJC. When we were in SJC we floated around EGI's office since we had nothing better to do than sit on our asses and saw multiple white boards documenting EdgeVM and their hopeful solus build.

When Karen saw this as well the vote was cast that Matt couldn't work with us due to a major conflict of interest.

He might take part in the Buffalo move, we're not sure. Him & Aldryic are both duking it out to see who gets to go 

Francisco


----------



## drmike

MannDude said:


> Can I come to Buffalo and be a physical laborer helping you move servers from their cage to another place in the same DC?
> 
> This is for the best. The less middlemen in picture the better. I think CC just has a cage at Choopa, yeah? Should be a simple move if you remain at Choopa. Just cart your shit elsewhere in the same facility.


Oh boy!

Imagine that, two datacenters for photographing in one day.

The ponies are going to have to wear blinders and bags over their heads...   opcorn:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> Can I come to Buffalo and be a physical laborer helping you move servers from their cage to another place in the same DC?
> 
> This is for the best. The less middlemen in picture the better. I think CC just has a cage at Choopa, yeah? Should be a simple move if you remain at Choopa. Just cart your shit elsewhere in the same facility.
> 
> EDIT: I'm an idiot. Buffalo does not equal Choopa.





ryanarp said:


> Awesome blessing for you guys. You guys will do awesome in a better location. Let me know if you guys need anything. Always willing to help you guys out in anyway we can.


Hey, if it doesn't cost or inconvenience you guys to come say hello, by all means :3  The workload is minor - Fran and I will bang that out inside of an hour or two.  But I'd love to get to meet you guys   (Assuming it ends up me and not Matt going with Fran, that is.  We don't know who it'll be yet )


----------



## drmike

> EDIT: I'm an idiot. Buffalo does not equal Choopa.


If you tag along to Choopa, you might get to peek CC there too   Require the car trip across whole of NY.


----------



## ryanarp

I think @jarland and myself are still down for a trip to Vegas. Just going to be a bit harder to plan now that his wife is expecting. Either way meeting you guys would be awesome.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

If someone wants to fly an Asian out then... you know... We can finally have that drinking competition


----------



## jarland

ryanarp said:


> I think @jarland and myself are still down for a trip to Vegas. Just going to be a bit harder to plan now that his wife is expecting. Either way meeting you guys would be awesome.


And now I gotta build up vacation time at the gator, but I still plan on this happening! Having fun though, working hard to restore people's faith in a product that I really believe in.


To buyvm, so glad they gave you this early Christmas present. Only good things ahead for you guys.


----------



## shovenose

Fantastic! I'll be ordering one when you launch. Choopa is nice


----------



## ryanarp

jarland said:


> And now I gotta build up vacation time at the gator, but I still plan on this happening! Having fun though, working hard to restore people's faith in a product that I really believe in.
> 
> 
> To buyvm, so glad they gave you this early Christmas present. Only good things ahead for you guys.


Vacation time, you and me both brother


----------



## drmike

I'll be nearby since I supposedly live in the greater Buffalo area.  Lunch maybe on me?


----------



## MannDude

Can we all just roll in as one giant entourage?


----------



## ryanarp

MannDude said:


> Can we all just roll in as one giant entourage?



I think with the general opinion of our "rivalry" with CC that might look something a bit like this. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gSQg1i_q2g


Edited: I fail at embeds


----------



## drmike

http://www.youtube.com/embed/9gSQg1i_q2g


----------



## Epidrive

Whos the owner of choopa again?


----------



## jarland

FrapHost said:


> Whos the owner of choopa again?


David Anniousky


----------



## Magiobiwan

At least you guys can have NATIVE IPv6 once you get moved  ColoCrossing is still going to have it Soon.


----------



## bzImage

Magiobiwan said:


> At least you guys can have NATIVE IPv6 once you get moved  ColoCrossing is still going to have it Soon.


Please do not confuse our Soon with Valve Soon


----------



## Epidrive

Im high


----------



## NickM

How is this going to affect your east coast DDOS protection service?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

NickM said:


> How is this going to affect your east coast DDOS protection service?


It won't, for the most part.  The setup is the same as LV - tunnel'd back to our gear from Staminus.  If we go with Choopa, latency between the filtering and our gear would drop to half a millisecond.


----------



## rds100

Guys, i don't have any service with you in Buffalo, but please plan the move right (or at least better) this time!

What do i mean? For instance, book early the new location and send some gear there. A spare router, a switch, maybe some new nodes too. I think you can afford to route some unused /24 or larger there. Even put some people on those new nodes, to be able to test the network , etc. You'd want any quirks worked out before you do the actual moving.

Then buy a box of spare power cables, ethernet cables, maybe also rack rails. Don't let Francisco participate in the actual unracking and moving of the gear. Instead send him to the new location, where he should put rails, run cables, etc. And he should also have internet access during the whole event, you know you'll get DDoSed again during this move.

So when the move really happens, you can just unload the gear at the new location, leave it 30-60 minutes there for the temperature to equalize and then start - unpack, rack, connect, power on. Should be much more efficient with the cabling (and maybe rails) already there.


----------



## Francisco

All of NY's rails are the clip in so there's no time saved 

LV's move was harder since there was LACP's and such all in use, where as in NY it's single stuff.

We'll have some testing done as needed. I didn't want to do the move till next year but CC was able to enforce their end of the contract just like we would have done (60 days notice required).

I got 2 pending offers and i'll know more come morning 

This move is much smaller than LV and doesn't have a network upgrade attached to it. LV's move had a completely new network go in place as well as our first dabs into 10gig switching.

The NY setup is a basic 48 port switch, simple uplinks and really easy supermicro rails that require no screws.

Francisco


----------



## Coastercraze

Well I'm glad you're getting out of there. Sadly I don't need a NJ VPS since I already have one via Known Host.


----------



## wlanboy

So every east cost customer will keep his/her ipv4 and ipv6 addresses?

Or are there any planned switches?


----------



## Francisco

wlanboy said:


> So every east cost customer will keep his/her ipv4 and ipv6 addresses?
> 
> Or are there any planned switches?


We own all of our IP space.

The only thing that will change is our peering address to the DC 

Francisco


----------



## MartinD

@Aldryic, I agree with @rds100 - don't let Fran do anything apart from driving and making coffee...!


----------



## Ruchirablog

MartinD said:


> @Aldryic, I agree with @rds100 - don't let Fran do anything apart from driving and making coffee...!


Disagree! Dont ever let fran drive


----------



## Francisco

Pfffffttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

Francisco


----------



## AnthonySmith

Aside form the fact that buffalooed probably needed a change of pants after reading this if you need any out of hours remote assistance, basic ticket support etc during the move so you can actually sleep let me know happy to help.

Ant.


----------



## Francisco

AnthonySmith said:


> Aside form the fact that buffalooed probably needed a change of pants after reading this if you need any out of hours remote assistance, basic ticket support etc during the move so you can actually sleep let me know happy to help.
> 
> Ant.


Thanks boss, that means a lot 

(our) Anthony will be at home keeping an eye on things as well as us having some 'net access while on the road  The travel distance is a lot shorter this time.

Francisco


----------



## Jack

I wonder how Mr Biloh will word it when people ask in the future..

_"So I heard BuyVM left you due to poor service"_

How wants to bet the response is_ "no we gave them notice to leave due to breaching the contract..." _ or something along those lines...


----------



## peterw

Magiobiwan said:


> At least you guys can have NATIVE IPv6 once you get moved  ColoCrossing is still going to have it Soon.


You mean not in the next 10 years.


----------



## blergh

Suddenly everyone wants to be BFF's with BuyVM.

lol.


----------



## peterw

blergh said:


> Suddenly everyone wants to be BFF's with BuyVM.
> 
> lol.


Do something great and maybe someone want to be yours BFF too.


----------



## fisle

blergh said:


> Suddenly everyone wants to be BFF's with BuyVM.
> 
> lol.



Suddenly? It's been long known fact that BuyVM is a good provider. What are you on about?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

blergh said:


> Suddenly everyone wants to be BFF's with BuyVM.
> 
> lol.


Where did you pull _Suddenly_ from?  The folks that offered to lend a hand have been friends - hence the offers for assistance.  We would do the same if the situation were reversed - that's just something friends do.  Perhaps try to be a bit more amicable, and you could learn this firsthand.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I for one am proud to say I'm not friends with anyone from BuyVM.  I merely used them and their hot bodies for my own personal gains: Access to all the VIP clubs, free access to the buffet, and of course the party drug (alcohol duh).  

I'm quite the suave friend.


----------



## bauhaus

fisle said:


> Suddenly? It's been long known fact that BuyVM is a good provider. What are you on about?


^ This.


----------



## SkylarM

Glad to see you guys get to move on from CC. I look forward to seeing you guys continue to kick ass with a provider that isn't partaking in shady business practices. While the circumstances are ridiculous for your eviction, getting to move on from CC is the best thing for you guys. I wish you all the best in the migration


----------



## drmike

ColoCrossing @colocrossing 7 Jan

@FrantechCA you should have just gone with us in Los Angeles 

So since you didn't we DDoS'd and nulled you during your Vegas move.

Love,

JBiloh


----------



## Amitz

HalfEatenPie said:


> I'm quite the suave friend.


Ah! Suave! The wine for people that do not like wine!


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Amitz said:


> Ah! Suave! The wine for people that do not like wine!


It's also a shampoo brand


----------



## mitgib

HalfEatenPie said:


> It's also a shampoo brand


You wash your hair? :O


----------



## HalfEatenPie

mitgib said:


> You wash your hair?


How do you think I got it so curly?!  They say Suave is as good as those professional hair stylist brands!


----------



## tchen

So, does this mean the buffalo machines will get some love sooner than later?  SSDs perhaps?


----------



## raindog308

"The reason politics in academia are so nasty is that the stakes are so low."

  -- Henry Kissinger

"Welcome to the next level: USENET."

  -- popular saying circa 1994

I guess now we say, Welcome to the 21st century level: public datacenters.

The drama these people revolve around amazes me.  My employer (Fortune 500) does business with competitors every day - people who'd love to see us go out of business but for various commercial reasons use our services and vice-versa.  We deal with people we can't stand personally.  We deal with people who jumped shipped from our company and went to work with competitors.  Etcetera.  This pettiness is not how real businesspeople operate...it's how 19-year-old "Vice Presidents" act.

Eh...enough of that.

Congrats to BuyVM on moving to Choopa!  

BuyVM is one of the class acts of the VPS industry (lowend or not).  I wish them continued success.


----------



## switsys

I'm a customer of yours (BuyVM) and I'm really looking forward to this 'move'.
Not that I have anything to complain about regarding your present upstream provider, but too me it seems as they are pure a**holes. And no IPv6...


----------



## wlanboy

raindog308 said:


> The drama these people revolve around amazes me.  My employer (Fortune 500) does business with competitors every day - people who'd love to see us go out of business but for various commercial reasons use our services and vice-versa.  We deal with people we can't stand personally.  We deal with people who jumped shipped from our company and went to work with competitors.  Etcetera.  This pettiness is not how real businesspeople operate...it's how 19-year-old "Vice Presidents" act.


Yup - second that.

If I would handle my customers in the same way my boss would buy me a oneway ticket to the moon.

Business is business and private stays private. Just don't take yourself too *seriously**.*


----------



## Francisco

tchen said:


> So, does this mean the buffalo machines will get some love sooner than later?  SSDs perhaps?


Not yet.

Buffalo doesn't get the level of IO slamming that the nodes in LV get. They will get SSD's but it isn't as important as getting LV getting them 

We'll do SSD's on the east coast sometime next year.

Francisco


----------



## Coastercraze

Francisco said:


> Not yet.
> 
> 
> Buffalo doesn't get the level of IO slamming that the nodes in LV get. They will get SSD's but it isn't as important as getting LV getting them
> 
> 
> We'll do SSD's on the east coast sometime next year.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Always good to do it in chunks instead of all at once. Saves you from a bit of drama haha.


----------



## peterw

Francisco said:


> .


Will you offer the same packages for the same prices in Choopa?


----------



## Francisco

peterw said:


> Will you offer the same packages for the same prices in Choopa?


Yes 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

For those wondering, our deal with choopa was hashed out while we were on vacation. We got terms we were happy with and they were settled on Monday once Karen had time.

We don't have a concrete date set yet but we're "probably" going to be in Buffalo on the 8th or so. Once we have a confirmed time (should be confirmed today/tomorrow) we'll have a mass email go out to everyone.

Francisco


----------



## mojeda

Every time I see "Choopa," I can't help but think of the chupacabra... Choopacabra, server sucker.


----------



## D. Strout

mojeda said:


> Every time I see "Choopa," I can't help but think of the chupacabra... Choopacabra, server sucker.


I think "Koopa Choopa". Mario? Anyone?

Seriously, though, like everyone I'm glad to see this happening. Can only be for the best. Wish I could be there, only two hours out, but that's two hours that won't happen.


----------



## Francisco

D. Strout said:


> I think "Koopa Choopa". Mario? Anyone?
> 
> Seriously, though, like everyone I'm glad to see this happening. Can only be for the best. Wish I could be there, only two hours out, but that's two hours that won't happen.


Thanks!

Who knows, For all we know, Buffalo is the hot place to have a VM and we're going to miss out on a big sales rush 

I'm just happy that the headache goes away. There will no longer be the fear of 'Ugh, what funny comment is THIS ticket going to trigger' in the odd chances we submit one.

We still don't have an ETA on SSD's in NY. Since this caught us off guard somewhat we didn't have preperations for the NY order as well as temp equipment so it'll have to wait till next year. LV's upgrades are still on track for end of the month.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Have the fury monkeys in Buffalo determined yet if they are going to let you into the datacenter?

I can see a wasted trip and standoff situation with servers held hostage and non stop DDoS when you do secure your gear and drive across the entire state of New Yawk.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Already expecting the DDoS.  I've come across some rather amazing information from an acquaintance at Erie County's clerk of court... the next move is wholly on Biloh and kids.  If the move goes smoothly, without attempted dickery or other drama, you'll not hear another peep out of us regarding them, and we'll consider our paths parted amicably with no hard feelings.  Should I be... unsatisfied - well, they have the opportunity to pull some nasty work on us and cause some havoc, true.  But some of the information I possess involves federal-level felonies.  The kind that comes with guaranteed jail time.

Their move.


----------



## MannDude

opcorn:


----------



## drmike

Better Pony Up to the Erie County Sheriff's department.   

You should be able to pay for a sheriff department escort to retrieve your equipment.  Just hired several deputies in another jurisdiction to babysit while my team extracted equipment being held illegally by a property owner.   < $300 and I bought the department lunch.

They were on location to make sure everyone behaved like big boys.  Last time on location moron pulled a gun on my people.   Sadly, I wasn't there to issue a case of acute lead poisoning.


----------



## CVPS_Chris

Aldryic C said:


> Already expecting the DDoS.  I've come across some rather amazing information from an acquaintance at Erie County's clerk of court... the next move is wholly on Biloh and kids.  If the move goes smoothly, without attempted dickery or other drama, you'll not hear another peep out of us regarding them, and we'll consider our paths parted amicably with no hard feelings.  Should I be... unsatisfied - well, they have the opportunity to pull some nasty work on us and cause some havoc, true.  But some of the information I possess involves federal-level felonies.  The kind that comes with guaranteed jail time.
> 
> Their move.



Got a great laugh out of that one. Thanks for my daily humor.


----------



## Francisco

CVPS_Chris said:


> Got a great laugh out of that one. Thanks for my daily humor.


Put your dongs away you two, I'm trying to enjoy a relaxing night of Bobs Burgers in peace.

Given the reply Jon gave me in a ticket I get the feeling they are wanting to spend as much time hanging around as we do with them. They expect a 10 - 15 minute turn around on deracking which is pretty spot on for "speed rails".

Francisco


----------



## drmike

10-15 minutes to fully undo your rack setup and be gone?

Who is doing this unracking Fran?  BuyVM or CC?


----------



## CVPS_Chris

You already know the answer to that, you stated it earlier. Add me on Skype, oh wait, your too afraid.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

drmike said:


> 10-15 minutes to fully undo your rack setup and be gone?
> 
> Who is doing this unracking Fran?  BuyVM or CC?


They will.  We have been informed that we will not be allowed inside the datacentre, and will be waiting outside the security door for the gear to be brought to us.  Hence why I let a couple of my cards show - hopefully it will be enough to ensure a smooth transaction, and our two companies can simply bury our hands and move on.


----------



## drmike

CVPS_Chris said:


> You already know the answer to that, you stated it earlier. Add me on Skype, oh wait, your too afraid.


You talking to me?  I don't know where I stated knowing the answer earlier.   I had my suspicions when this was announced what would be pulled.

I wouldn't let CC touch a damn thing based on the current situation.  If I were CC, I wouldn't want anywhere near BuyVM's gear either cause if something happens like say oh a whole bunch of drives crashed, well, heads will roll.

I recommend the police escort in and out of the facility to keep everyone honest and civil.


----------



## CVPS_Chris

yes you, and dont ignore my skype comment. Add me so we can chat, I sent the request weeks ago


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> They will.  We have been informed that we will not be allowed inside the datacentre, and will be waiting outside the security door for the gear to be brought to us.  Hence why I let a couple of my cards show - hopefully it will be enough to ensure a smooth transaction, and our two companies can simply bury our hands and move on.


I can understand their view on it, especially with it being uncertain if Matt's coming. While I highly doubt Matt was involved in the EGI incident, they probably have some big customers, possibly even govt. contracts, that would flip out if there was even a 0.0001% chance of any shenanigans to go on.

If they really do have govt. contracts, though, I'd assume security would hold any/all cellphones anyways?

Francisco


----------



## drmike

I am honored sweety   I think you ended up in the autoblocked heap.  Lots of suitors end up there.

What shall we chat about?  Want to see my webcam and peek at my goodies?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

If they had government contracts suh, I highly doubt they would try to cram a ton of startup summerhosts in the same DC.  Seems like they would want to preserve the supposed network for a client that important, rather than oversaturating it.

Even if you went in, I imagine they would be breathing right down your neck, so worrying about you taking pictures doesn't make real sense either.  Makes more sense that they don't want us seeing that their "home" racks don't look much better than what happened at EGI.  After all, why keep out a guest unless you're ashamed of your house?


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> If they had government contracts suh, I highly doubt they would try to cram a ton of startup summerhosts in the same DC.  Seems like they would want to preserve the supposed network for a client that important, rather than oversaturating it.
> 
> Even if you went in, I imagine they would be breathing right down your neck, so worrying about you taking pictures doesn't make real sense either.  Makes more sense that they don't want us seeing that their "home" racks don't look much better than what happened at EGI.  After all, why keep out a guest unless you're ashamed of your house?


Well, the pictures Jon snapped me of them setting up their 'cubes' was nice. Granted, I saw 0 pictures of networking gear but given they are a (nearly?) pure supermicro shop, you gotta try *damn* hard to make those rails a mess.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Could be part of it as well.  They keep making claims to "be a datacentre"... despite every location actually being owned by the actual DC.  Perhaps they simply don't want us to walk in and notice "Oh.. so they only have a couple cages they resell from".


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> Could be part of it as well.  They keep making claims to "be a datacentre"... despite every location actually being owned by the actual DC.  Perhaps they simply don't want us to walk in and notice "Oh.. so they only have a couple cages they resell from".


Jon's never claimed to own the tower (at least to me >_>) so I'm assuming he just has some suites.

The space he took a picture of looked somewhere in the 1200 - 1500 sq.ft mark? It was in their really really

early stages so they had only a row or two of cabs.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

*"Oh.. so they only have a couple cages they resell from"*

The facility isn't their facility.  It is a Downtown high rise multi-tenant colo facility.

250,000 square feet in the whole building. 

From CC's website:



> 270,490 square foot gross; 23,000 square feet of datacenter space


23k sq. ft... hmm where did I read this before?



> Located in 23,000 square feet of offices in Main Place Tower at 350 Main St., CentriLogic provides top physical and data security systems, including fire detection and suppression, HVAC, biometric user authentication and video surveillance. “CentriLogic acts as a safety deposit box for companies. It’s our job to keep them up and running, 24 hours a day, seven days a week, 365 days a year,” Offley said. “It’s our mission to take the worry out of hosting and managed services so our clients can concentrate on what they do best.”


So.... odds are very high they are in CentriLogic's space.

Main Place Tower is pretty empty -- not hard to get a decent price on bulk space.   

I am sure they have cage or better in size space.

I'd guess that Buffalo is pretty decent compared to the mess folks saw in their Cali rack.   But we can all daydream about another pile of spaghetti cabling and those routers.


----------



## nunim

Aldryic C said:


> They will.  We have been informed that we will not be allowed inside the datacentre, and will be waiting outside the security door for the gear to be brought to us.  Hence why I let a couple of my cards show - hopefully it will be enough to ensure a smooth transaction, and our two companies can simply bury our hands and move on.


 :blink: Don't you have datacenter access as a provision of your contract?  I would want to handle my own gear, especially in a situation like this where you're parting on less then amicable terms.  You would be escorted in and out so there shouldn't be any room for funny business.


----------



## lbft

Aldryic C said:


> We have been informed that we will not be allowed inside the datacentre, and will be waiting outside the security door for the gear to be brought to us.


That really makes me worry that they might be up to funny business.


----------



## rds100

You should have just put several (like 5-6) new nodes in the new location, then live migrate the customers from 5 nodes in the old location to the new one, go and get those 5 empty nodes from the old location and move then to the new one, live migrate more customers, etc. Repeat as many times as needed. This would decrease the risk of drama.


----------



## Francisco

lbft said:


> That really makes me worry that they might be up to funny business.


I don't think they want it documented in large red font on WHT that they physically damaged nodes that were in mint condition while in their facility. There was only 2 nodes we shipped in that weren't new-in-box from newegg/etc. 1 of them was just a chassis and the other was partially completed.

Remember, they want to see themselves grow and that won't be possible if there is proof they bent brand new rails, dented servers and or banged up drives. They know if anything got tied back to them (or a worker), that it'd be documented for good and I'd go on a complete warpath.

Do they *really* want to piss off someone that has made it so no less than 2 datacenters can't get new ARIN IP space and has been threatened by ARIN at least twice each about revoking?

No, because they're not idiots. It's pretty damn rare that you get Jon to take off his suit & tie in conversations. He's very prim/proper and all about business.

TL;DR - They would become my new hostdime and I'd make it known every time their name comes up that they damage customer gear out of spite.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

^--- I hope for everyones sake that they see it this way too.   I'd still insist on self unracking and self carting out of the facility and do so with official escort so no finger pointing later.

As far as ARIN and allocations--- isn't there a requirement that IP space is actually utilized before issuing more?   Someone needs to look at the IP usage over there...  Just a hint to the lazy bums at ARIN.


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> ^--- I hope for everyones sake that they see it this way too.   I'd still insist on self unracking and self carting out of the facility and do so with official escort so no finger pointing later.
> 
> As far as ARIN and allocations--- isn't there a requirement that IP space is actually utilized before issuing more?   Someone needs to look at the IP usage over there...  Just a hint to the lazy bums at ARIN.


Who knows. Like it or not, I think a lot of it comes down to Matt. If Matt doesn't come along it's always possible they'll let us derack or at least be in the DC during it. I'd like that but it's not up to me 

As for ARIN, yes. You have to have 80% usage before you can go requesting more.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

As much as the humor rate increases lugging Matt along, I'd leave him safe and sound outside of NY State.

Last thing anyone wants is served papers on site / under NY jurisdiction for what was alleged with their Cali rack.  Far reaching, but desperate times call for similar actions.

Me, I'd bring Ald and the smokies and get 'her done right.

You folks are in for the trip of your life on this one either way.


----------



## rds100

So send Matt to the new DC running cables and preparing things for when you arrive with the gear? No need for unnecessary confrontation by bringing him with you in the old facility.


----------



## Francisco

rds100 said:


> So send Matt to the new DC running cables and preparing things for when you arrive with the gear? No need for unnecessary confrontation by bringing him with you in the old facility.


The cabling isn't an issue though.

We don't run split vlan's or anything like that. It's literally 'plug cables from here to here' and document what port each server is plugged into.

We have clip rails which literally 'clip' right into the peg holes w/o screws or brackets.

Really, the amount of prep work is so minimal. You need to understand, Vegas wasn't brand new chassis like most of NY. maybe half the OVZ nodes in LV are clip rails, the rest require screws which requires the pain in the ass project of install the nut-clips (tee-hee).

Once we got into LV we started getting rails installed nearly right away. Once Aldryic & Karen understood how the rails & clips installed, I started getting our LACP's online. The router was online hours prior to any nodes coming up.

LV had burps after the move was done because it was a *huge* project. People need to understand that LV not only had a move happen, but a complete network rebuild the following day. We wanted to do the network upgrade at the same time as the racking but we didn't have enough man power or time. EGI was warning Matt that it was not in his best interest to take the trip with us to Vegas (even though we went on a weekend if I remember correctly).

The NY stuff is small. There is no router or switching replacement. There is no LACP's involved. There is no 12 hour drive and it isn't being done over night. Really, the NY move is cake once we're out the door.

Francisco


----------



## rds100

Still if they won't let him participate in the unracking anyway, there is no need to bring him at the old DC?

He can go buying pizzas, coffee or whatever.


----------



## Francisco

rds100 said:


> Still if they won't let him participate in the unracking anyway, there is no need to bring him at the old DC?
> 
> He can go buying pizzas, coffee or whatever.


There's no for certain that Matt's even coming anywhere with us.

I'm doing a multi city trip. I'm going to Vegas for a week to get the SSD's well underway and the KVM upgrades done. By the 7th I'll catch my overnight flight to Buffalo.

Francisco


----------



## bdtech

Fran: How many physical boxes you have in Buffalo?


----------



## Francisco

bdtech said:


> Fran: How many physical boxes you have in Buffalo?


We have ...8? with CC and another rack in Batavia with one of Aldryic's family friends.

Originally the plan was to have all of it right in CC but we changed our minds and ended up just doing this funky setup using some bonded business lines. It works, it's just not amazing.

CC handles our BGP sessions so everything just hauls to there.

It's a derpy setup alas but by the time we needed those nodes online no one was on board for racking more with CC.

We'll only have enough spare power in choopa to get another KVM node online. I was hoping for more but the E5's seem to eat more than I had predicted.


----------



## wlanboy

I would like to ask for some pictures of the move ... as long as noone of CC gets mad about it.


----------



## Francisco

wlanboy said:


> I would like to ask for some pictures of the move ... as long as noone of CC gets mad about it.


I'll see what we can put together 

I just remembered this clip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldNKD3rVVPU



Francisco


----------



## drmike

I know why they don't want Fran and Pony in the datacenter....

They don't want them seeing the Iranian flags over in the next cage.  Or the fine Persian rugs.


----------



## raindog308

wlanboy said:


> I would like to ask for some pictures of the move ...


Here's one of Fran doing his "happy to get out of Buffalo" dance.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

raindog308 said:


> Here's one of Fran doing his "happy to get out of Buffalo" dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need this in a gif format.  With Fran's picture being flipped horizontally every other frame.  Also a flying unicorn in the back.  Hell yeah.  Or a MLP!


----------



## Francisco

I love you guys.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

I'm in the Chicago airport right now pending my flight to Buffalo. Pony is in the Dallas airport I think pending his direct flight to Buffalo as well.

From the looks of it CC will allow us to personally go in and derack our equipment.

I'm not sure if Jon will be on site when that happens but it seems Chuck and...Zack? are handling the communications on this all.

Like us, they don't want any drama in this all and rather a simple power off, grab, & go.

Francisco


----------



## peterw

Francisco said:


> they don't want any drama in this all and rather a simple power off, grab, & go.


Anything else would be dead stupid.


----------



## Francisco

peterw said:


> Anything else would be dead stupid.


Correct but who knows.

There's a pending dispute over a KVM we thought we had purchased but are now being told that

it was only leased. I wouldn't have paid $175 to just lease an IPMI when I can buy them off ebay

for ~$200 anyways.

I think it's a bunch of bull but i'm not going to delay the move or lose fur over it.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

peterw said:


> Anything else would be dead stupid.


Would be par for the course with them, honestly. I'm in Cleveland now, waiting for my last connection to BUF to meet up with Fran and get our vehicle.


----------



## Jack

So are you guys going to Choopa?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

... No.  We just decided it'd be fun to come eat at a Yankee Denny's.


----------



## Francisco

Jack said:


> So are you guys going to Choopa?


To be 100% transparent in this, we've ordered with constant.com which is a "sister company to choopa.com" as they officially put it.

It's inside the choopa datacenter that's pictured on the website and things like that.

We got a pretty good deal. Granted, it costs more than we were paying in Buffalo but Buffalo's pricing was unrealistic and actually a loss for Jon.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

How's the move going?

Any confrontation? Everything going smooth and as you hoped?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

MannDude said:


> How's the move going?
> 
> Any confrontation? Everything going smooth and as you hoped?


We just flew in around lunchtime... hit up some food and found a hotel room.  Kicking back relaxing at the moment - we wont be heading to the DC until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Francisco

Aldryic C said:


> ... No.  We just decided it'd be fun to come eat at a Yankee Denny's.


....Returning to the scene of the crime? >_>


----------



## MartinD

Good luck guys and ffs, Aldryic, keep Fran under control.


----------



## Francisco




----------



## drmike

What's the good news in BuyVM land?   Everything going smooth?  Server handoff happen without any ugliness?

ETA for NJ and being back online still all seeming realistic?


----------



## Kruno

Someone said CC was mafia. If that's true I hope you guys are still alive 

j/k


----------



## Francisco

We've been setup for a few hours now, we've just been waiting on them to fix our prefix list 

OUr BGP session is up and such but yea, it isn't passing outside of choopa.

It was an annoying time in Buffalo but we had a fun drive as well as stop in Batavia.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

Actually, I can give an update here.

We weren't allowed to take our equipment out of the datacenter and they refused to try to work something out. After some bickering they agreed to release things.

I got the feeling that Chuck and Zack were genuinly afraid of Aldryic since he just stood there with a white, mobster, hat on and said nothing. When Chuck handed us the papers his hands were shacking some, be it the area was cold, creeped out or just whatever.

The hardware was brought down to us 20 minutes after we gave the 'pull the gear' announcement. Things were carted down to the mal- 1st floor of the building where I did inventory on everything and got quite annoyed at them.

In the end we got screwed out of spending $350 on a power strip that we're just now finding out was a "loaner", same excuse as what we had with the lantronix spider. I'm not sure how they can keep with this argument, though, considering the retarded high price on things. I could have ordered a replacement strip for $100 instead of $350 where I was expecting to now own a managed APC unit.

We got the CC gear in the car and went to Batavia to work on the next batch of gear. We picked up everything and were well out the door w/o issues.

The drive went fine and we didn't stop for any meals since things were a little behind. We got to choopa around 4:30 PM local time. We got through security and checked out the rack pretty quick. We had all the rails setup, & power setup by 6:30 PM or s, putting us well on track.

The big hold up right now is just the prefix list not working. The BGP session is up and it's serving to choopa internall just fine, but anything out the door is dead to the world.

There was confusion as to what day we were showing up, where they thought we were coming in on Monday, not today. Because of that thye ran into their network guys not being around to debug locally.

Anyways, we're just standing around replacing badges and getting things nice and clean.

Thanks everyone,

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

They reeked of fear. Couldn't even make eye contact with us. But they at least had the balls to come downstairs.. same can't be said for the ones with louder mouths.


----------



## drmike

What no Chris and Jon holding hands in the elevator?  Smooches.

Poor Chuck, he gets to be the tough guy on folks.   works better in ticketing and emails.

Now for the business side of reality... Choopa/Reliable...

Saturday, booze, 9PM.... Some well versed BGP network admin headed in to clean up issue... tonight?


----------



## CVPS_Chris

drmike said:


> What no Chris and Jon holding hands in the elevator?  Smooches.
> 
> Poor Chuck, he gets to be the tough guy on folks.    works better in ticketing and emails.
> 
> Now for the business side of reality... Choopa/Reliable...
> 
> Saturday, booze, 9PM.... Some well versed BGP network admin headed in to clean up issue... tonight?


I considered coming down, but Fran didnt want to meet me. Him and side show Bob are lying scum and their story doesnt reflect the truth and are the ones truly afraid. My sleep is far more valuable than meeting two degenerates that have nothing going for them.

Thank god they are out, and this can all be over. Good luck with your small over exaggerated company.


----------



## lbft

If you want to have a dick-measuring competition, Chris, post some photos.


----------



## drmike

> I considered coming down, but Fran didnt want to meet me. Him and side show Bob are lying scum and their story doesnt reflect the truth and are the ones truly afraid. My sleep is far more valuable than meeting two degenerates that have nothing going for them.


Side show Bob  Good one.  +1 point.

Truth and afraid, elaborate...

Degenerates and nothing going for them.. Ouch... -2 points.

You owe me 1.


----------



## scv

BGP is up! And with a kickass inbound route!



Code:


traceroute to 199.195.255.1 (199.195.255.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  21-176-217-162.static.sfldmi-1.us.as62588.net (162.217.176.21)  0.039 ms  0.018 ms  0.025 ms
 2  216-234-102-9.static.123.net (216.234.102.9)  67.690 ms  67.591 ms  67.676 ms
 3  4.53.76.157 (4.53.76.157)  3.883 ms  3.913 ms  3.742 ms
 4  ae-11-11.car2.Detroit1.Level3.net (4.69.133.246)  15.743 ms  15.772 ms  15.665 ms
 5  ae-7-7.ebr1.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.133.250)  16.947 ms  16.831 ms  16.728 ms
 6  ae-81-81.csw3.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.134.74)  15.566 ms ae-71-71.csw2.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.134.70)  16.059 ms ae-91-91.csw4.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.134.78)  16.453 ms
 7  ae-1-60.edge3.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.155.17)  15.834 ms ae-2-70.edge3.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.69.155.81)  15.893 ms  15.791 ms
 8  CHOOPA-LLC.edge3.NewYork1.Level3.net (4.31.21.58)  18.997 ms  19.034 ms  18.874 ms
 9  vl20-br2.pnj1.choopa.net (108.61.65.42)  29.595 ms  28.380 ms  28.403 ms
10  ethernet1-2-2-c5-14-b2-cas1.pnj1.choopa.net (108.61.92.54)  19.287 ms  19.338 ms  19.279 ms
11  199.195.255.1 (199.195.255.1)  18.849 ms  18.939 ms  19.009 ms


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Gotta love how brave they get when he hides behind a monitor =P


Just waiting on networking now.


----------



## drmike

I am getting Level 3 to New Jersey also... Coming from Chicago.  Big improvement.

Choopa isn't round robining packets over multiple upstreams either


----------



## tonyg

Alright...my vps is online!


----------



## drmike

Unsure how many servers are running disk / RAID checksum stuff.  Node I am on is starved on disk IO right now.  Showing high system load.

If you are seeing the same, give it an hour or two and ideally it cleans up... That's before ticketing about it 

Everything else seems to work --- so far.


----------



## drmike

Network looks good.

Download speed from CacheFly: 64.5MB/s
Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 18.2MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 27.4MB/s
Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 6.93MB/s
Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 14.3MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.96MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 16.4MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 16.7MB/s
Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 65.2MB/s

*ping 4.2.2.2  (common Level 3 DNS server)*
PING 4.2.2.2 (4.2.2.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=1.32 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=2 ttl=58 time=1.34 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=3 ttl=58 time=1.22 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=4 ttl=57 time=1.43 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=5 ttl=58 time=1.26 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=6 ttl=58 time=1.35 ms

*ping 8.8.8.8 (Google DNS resolver)*

64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=43 time=14.6 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=43 time=14.7 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=3 ttl=43 time=14.5 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=4 ttl=43 time=14.7 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=5 ttl=43 time=14.4 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=6 ttl=43 time=14.6 ms

*ping vpsboard.com (this is coast to coast then down to Vegas)*
PING vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=86.1 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=2 ttl=50 time=81.3 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=3 ttl=50 time=80.9 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=4 ttl=50 time=81.1 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=5 ttl=50 time=81.9 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=6 ttl=50 time=80.9 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=7 ttl=50 time=81.3 ms
64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=8 ttl=50 time=83.0 ms

--- more like what I expect for such a long route.

It's 1 ms ~ to CloudFlare's front end.

Yeah, Choopa is an improvement.


----------



## drmike

PS: Load on server seems to have dropped to normal      So disk stuff has finished!


----------



## MannDude

Good news. Glad to see the move went relatively smooth


----------



## JayCawb

No one finally decided to put their foot up Chris's ass then? Shame, he's a c*nt.

I know we've not always seen eye to eye, but genuinely glad everything went good for you guys/gals.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Sitting in a Denny's now - Fran and I are tearing through some pancakes while he works on the Filtering and I get caught up on tickets.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> Sitting in a Denny's now - Fran and I are tearing through some pancakes while he works on the Filtering and I get caught up on tickets.


I wonder if they still have those Baconolia specials.  Anyways good luck with it all!  I'm sure you guys are ridiculously exhausted from it all!


----------



## marlencrabapple

Aldryic C said:


> Sitting in a Denny's now - Fran and I are tearing through some pancakes while he works on the Filtering and I get caught up on tickets.


Don't get too mad when you deal with mine. I've already called myself an idiot enough for the both of us ;_;


----------



## drmike

Dudes, what is up with filtering?

Anyone here have BuyVM filtering out of NY?  Wondering how the route looks now to Choopa...  Sharing is caring...


----------



## Reece-DM

drmike said:


> Network looks good.
> 
> Download speed from CacheFly: 64.5MB/s
> 
> 
> Download speed from Coloat, Atlanta GA: 18.2MB/s
> 
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, Dallas, TX: 27.4MB/s
> 
> 
> Download speed from Linode, Tokyo, JP: 6.93MB/s
> 
> 
> Download speed from Leaseweb, Haarlem, NL: 14.3MB/s
> 
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, Singapore: 4.96MB/s
> 
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, Seattle, WA: 16.4MB/s
> 
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, San Jose, CA: 16.7MB/s
> 
> 
> Download speed from Softlayer, Washington, DC: 65.2MB/s
> 
> *ping 4.2.2.2  (common Level 3 DNS server)*
> 
> 
> PING 4.2.2.2 (4.2.2.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=1 ttl=58 time=1.32 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=2 ttl=58 time=1.34 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=3 ttl=58 time=1.22 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=4 ttl=57 time=1.43 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=5 ttl=58 time=1.26 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_req=6 ttl=58 time=1.35 ms
> 
> *ping 8.8.8.8 (Google DNS resolver)*
> 
> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=43 time=14.6 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=2 ttl=43 time=14.7 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=3 ttl=43 time=14.5 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=4 ttl=43 time=14.7 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=5 ttl=43 time=14.4 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=6 ttl=43 time=14.6 ms
> 
> *ping vpsboard.com (this is coast to coast then down to Vegas)*
> 
> 
> PING vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223) 56(84) bytes of data.
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=86.1 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=2 ttl=50 time=81.3 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=3 ttl=50 time=80.9 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=4 ttl=50 time=81.1 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=5 ttl=50 time=81.9 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=6 ttl=50 time=80.9 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=7 ttl=50 time=81.3 ms
> 
> 
> 64 bytes from vpsboard.com (209.141.39.223): icmp_req=8 ttl=50 time=83.0 ms
> 
> --- more like what I expect for such a long route.
> 
> It's 1 ms ~ to CloudFlare's front end.
> 
> Yeah, Choopa is an improvement.


More or less the same as I'm getting from Clifton


----------



## Lee

CVPS_Chris said:


> I considered coming down, but Fran didnt want to meet me. Him and side show Bob are lying scum and their story doesnt reflect the truth and are the ones truly afraid. My sleep is far more valuable than meeting two degenerates that have nothing going for them.
> 
> Thank god they are out, and this can all be over. Good luck with your small over exaggerated company.


You have to love the bravery from afar.  If you had any balls you would have just went down anyway but your pussy prevented you.


----------



## wlanboy

CVPS_Chris said:


> Thank god they are out, and this can all be over.


So a win:win for both of you.


----------



## wlanboy

drmike said:


> Wondering how the route looks now to Choopa...  Sharing is caring...


No filtering, but EU:

Germany:


2 ethernet1-1-9-c5-14-b2-cas1.pnj1.choopa.net (64.237.34.233) 0.806 ms 0.841 ms 0.910 ms
3 vl123-br2.pnj1.choopa.net (108.61.92.53) 1.479 ms 7.683 ms 7.784 ms
4 ae3.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.95.5) 4.653 ms 4.767 ms 4.873 ms
5 ae0-315.nyc41.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.93) 17.525 ms 17.479 ms 17.408 ms
6 ae4-133.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.13) 1.310 ms xe-3-2-1.fra61.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.181.238) 105.170 ms ae4-133.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.13) 1.618 ms
7 tinet.accelerated.de (77.67.73.26) 80.836 ms 80.756 ms

UK:


2 ethernet1-1-9-c5-14-b2-cas1.pnj1.choopa.net (64.237.34.233) 0.554 ms 0.675 ms 0.670 ms
3 vl123-br2.pnj1.choopa.net (108.61.92.53) 0.446 ms 2.393 ms 0.422 ms
4 ae3.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.95.5) 4.800 ms ae7.ar1.nyc3.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.61) 2.712 ms ae3.ar2.ewr1.us.nlayer.net (69.31.95.5) 2.258 ms
5 ae5-30g.cr1.nyc2.us.nlayer.net (69.31.34.133) 2.871 ms ae0-315.nyc41.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.93) 15.990 ms 11.731 ms
6 xe-3-3-0.lon25.ip4.tinet.net (89.149.182.121) 94.925 ms ae4-133.nyc20.ip4.tinet.net (199.229.230.13) 1.353 ms xe-10-2-2.lon25.ip4.tinet.net (141.136.107.178) 96.961 ms
7 iomart-hosting-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.74.226) 88.947 ms 96.117 ms 87.404 ms
8 iomart-hosting-gw.ip4.tinet.net (77.67.74.102) 74.290 ms

Really good numbers.


----------



## Amitz

CVPS_Chris said:


> I considered coming down, (...) My sleep is far more valuable than meeting two degenerates that have nothing going for them.


So what now?

"Considering coming down" or "sleeping"?

So you sleep above the data center? Good boy! Own appartments are something for people who do not work... 

One really has to :wub:  you, Chris!


----------



## drmike

Amitz said:


> So what now?
> 
> "Considering coming down" or "sleeping"?
> 
> So you sleep above the data center? Good boy! Own appartments are something for people who do not work...
> 
> One really has to :wub:  you, Chris!


It's just bad conversational English from Chris.      I wouldn't be surprised if datacenter tower starts offering condos though.   They need to do something there to fill all that empty space --- the mall isn't working out.  Perhaps a daycare?

Chris was saying he was asleep and therefore didn't drive into the big bad city for the big event like the rest of his suburban brethren.

Looking forward to the quiet period as BuyVM hits turbo in NJ and Buffalo does its dance.


----------



## Francisco

We don't have a hell of a lot of stock on the east coast I don't think.

For now we just want to get some peace & quiet so I can continue working away at the SSD's. We've not had any new nodes to migrate users to for coming up a week soon.

Francisco


----------



## shovenose

Well in a week or so when things have settled down I'll order an NJ VPS.

btw your ad still says Buffalo

http://i.imgur.com/XRuKOsr.png


----------



## Francisco

shovenose said:


> Well in a week or so when things have settled down I'll order an NJ VPS.
> 
> btw your ad still says Buffalo
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/XRuKOsr.png


Yes, I know  I literally just got home about an hour ago. Aldryic got dicked by United because they couldn't fly so he's 3 hours behind.

We got an official break down of everything coming sometime today or tomorrow.

east coast filtering is back online, trying to figure out how I broke v6 (again).

Native v6 will be this week once our session is setup.

Francisco


----------



## adly

Well, I'm much happier personally. My personal VPS with BuyVM are much better to UK/London. Looking forward to hearing the gossip/what happened.

--Adam


----------



## Francisco

admdly said:


> Well, I'm much happier personally. My personal VPS with BuyVM are much better to UK/London. Looking forward to hearing the gossip/what happened.
> 
> --Adam


I posted it a bit earlier.

It was ho/hum which is what I expected in Buffalo. I was exhausted and trashed from the horrible issues I had in Chicago so I didn't get time to meet up with some people for dinner. I have to still message them, just trying to nail out tickets.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

Quagga is so dumb sometimes.

It *claimed* the subnets were routed but I had to rebind them for some dumb reason.

Either way, we're sailing away~

Francisco


----------



## yolo

CVPS_Chris said:


> I considered coming down, but Fran didnt want to meet me. Him and side show Bob are lying scum and their story doesnt reflect the truth and are the ones truly afraid. My sleep is far more valuable than meeting two degenerates that have nothing going for them.
> 
> Thank god they are out, and this can all be over. Good luck with your small over exaggerated company.


So you sleep upstairs of the offices?


----------



## Zigara

CVPS_Chris said:


> I considered coming down, but Fran didnt want to meet me. Him and side show Bob are lying scum and their story doesnt reflect the truth and are the ones truly afraid. My sleep is far more valuable than meeting two degenerates that have nothing going for them.
> 
> Thank god they are out, and this can all be over. Good luck with your small over exaggerated company.


It's hilarious you think anyone would actually want to meet you in person.


----------



## Francisco

Zigara said:


> It's hilarious you think anyone would actually want to meet you in person.


I wouldn't have cared. I was pretty miserable the whole time since I was fighting a cold since Tuesday so I just sat on the stairs sneezing all over the place and then coughing my lung out as well.

Chicago sucked ass but I at least got a $500 credit for their fuckups.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Zigara said:


>


^--- love that photo... Only thing funnier is the screencap of the pep talk about wanting to start a datacenter.   Post it  

It's the perfect model...

Start a daycare.  Those are needed everywhere as people bulldoze their kids into there instead of caring for their own.

Only way to improve upon it... Put it all in a mall.   Then you can have the elderly walk in circles with the kids and double the place as your exercise arena.  Bigger kids get to answering tickets and phones.   

Raise up a child to service the datacenter upstairs.

Center of the mall can have a ice rink so Chris can slapshot the brats and live his many dreams simultaneously.

I know a 10 year old cabled that rack we saw    At least mentally.


----------



## Amitz

drmike said:


> It's just bad conversational English from Chris.      I wouldn't be surprised if datacenter tower starts offering condos though.   They need to do something there to fill all that empty space --- the mall isn't working out.  Perhaps a daycare?


Ah! I understood that literally. So it was more a "coming over to see you" than "coming down to see you". Well, my english is terrible, CChris stated that already...


----------



## MannDude

This is how I always imagined some sort of in-real-life meet up.

Hostingcon next year? Lets do it


----------

